# 20 gal new tank, need help!?



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

For about 1 month now ive had a new 20 gal tank with 4 black skirt tetras and 2 ghost shrimp. Both Ghost shrimp died. im using a TOP FIN package with a 3 part bio filter cartridge, a heater and have been feeding them omega one food. I had checked the water with test strips and the amonia was way off the charts! Ive been doing 25% water changes almost every day and adding AmQuel + that eliminates amonia, nitrate and nitrite. And slowly but surely the natrate is going down but I dont see really any change in the ammonia. I havnt been adding much stress zymn, should i? I used to feed the fish way too much but for the past week ive been fedding them very very little, without starving them of course. Also would it be alright to add a bubble wall? Thanks 

PS. Water temp has been fluctuating from 84-76 but now ive got it averaging 78.


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

the mardel test strip is shows nitrite 9.0 ppm and nitrate now safe 40ppm


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Test strips aren't usually compatible with amquel. They will give you false high readings. You need to get a test kit that doesn't use nessler reagents to test for ammonia.


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

during fishless cycle, would you recommend i get liquid test kit? More testing less money?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, you need a liquid test kit. The 2 bottle ammonia test is the one that you can use with amquel.


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

any specific kind of test kit, oh and about that bubble wall... :?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Imbrium got it right. Nessler kits do give false positives when dealing with Nh3 when used with ANY product that "locks" ammonia. Salicylate test kits don't have this problem. Two simple solutions. Dont use amquel or NH3 locking products or buy a seperate single test kit for ammonia. There is really no reason to buy a new test kit unless you are running out of reagents on your old kit.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, a bubble wall you can have, i told you about them in your other thread youve got going. also i say go with the liquid test kit. much more accurate


----------

